# Fan super loud on new (aluminum) iMac



## freaky (Sep 24, 2007)

My sister just got a new (aluminum) iMac and the fan is super loud. It was hard talking to her on the phone with the noise in the background. I checked the Activity Monitor and didn't see anything out of ordinary.

Does anyone have any idea how to fix this or is it a hardware issue that needs to be fixed by Apple?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 30, 2007)

So the fans stay on not only when it is starting up but also when it's on normally and doing light tasks? 

Try resetting smc. If that does not help, so it will be as loud after as well and this neither, call AppleCare as soon as possible so they can have a look. One more thing is that the surroundings of the iMac will influence on the fan and temperatures, so verify that the air can circulate freely where the mac is located and that the room is not too hot.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 4, 2007)

That does seem odd. I have not once heard a fan on with my 24" Aluminum, in fact, with as much heat as this thing generates I'm surprised I haven't heard it, I was used to hearing it running on my iMac G5 I had a few years back.

My office isnt particularly cool and can get up to 78/79 degrees easily in the afternoon sun. But, when the fans are running full force, that usually means that the the computer is not getting any "feedback" on the internal temp, and by default, it turns them up on high.

What is the internal temp running at? My GPU Heatsink is at 133 degrees right now according to my iStats Dashboard widget.

I've wondered if it even had fans inside of it.  Seriously.


----------

